# Riding Video



## Charlotte1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I’ve been horseback riding for much of my life and I try to ride in as many places I can but, as I’m sure any of you who have ridden while traveling know, it’s not always easy to know if a ride will be good when you sign up. So in my infinite quest for great rides and interesting places I found a fantastic website with really incredible riding video: ptth://www.equitrekking.com/tv/. The Ireland video, in particular, is absolutely gorgeous. The video is from a television show and apparently they travel all over the world and find the best places to ride. I just wanted to share this site with anyone who has been disappointed with rides on vacation in the past or anyone who just likes beautiful riding. Also- if anyone has any favorite vacation rides I’d love to hear about them! Enjoy!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I'm afraid that your link is not working for me.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have the same problem...maybe try again?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Unfortunately I couldn't get the video working either.


----------

